# Was anyone told girl but had a boy ?



## MrsKA

I just wondered if anyone was told they were having a girl but ended up with a boy ? if so do you have a potty shot of the scan that they got wrong ? I'm not doubting my sonographer I am just not convinced myself that what I saw was girl bits, they probably are but i'm not feeling as sure as I was with my other two girls. She didn't take a potty shot screen grab of the scan either so I don't even have anything to refer to or show but I do remember not seeing three lines, I sort of saw 2 lines and OH didn't see any. I can't seem to find any scan images online of incorrect potty shot for a boy.


----------



## rjm09

Interested to see pics as well...stalking!


----------



## zoe93

My aunt! She gave birth to a boy and they had confirmed that it was a girl. she had bought everything pink...
She had to re do everything, some stuff she was able to return


----------



## rjm09

My brother was told they were having a girl...until about 7 1/2 m, then it changed to a girl! He don't have potty pics. I still question the dcs at the hospital in the state he lives in though :/


----------



## Laurakiaora

I can't help with pictures, but I'm expecting a girl (we think/hope!) and have since bought EVERYTHING girly (far more clothes than she will _ever_ wear).

I even saw on the scan that she was a girl before the nurse told me (looked like a little coffee bean!) yet I am still paranoid it may be a boy now I've gone and bought her all girl stuff.


----------



## MrsKA

Im sure it is a girl if you got a really clear shot like that so I wouldn't worry :D I didn't see anything like that really which is why i'm not %100 convinced. Ill have another scan at 28 weeks so we shall see then !


----------



## Leinzlove

19w2d Girl Pottyshot
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/154949_1721975970727_1278170350_1887205_4188501_n-2.jpg


----------



## MummyBaron

I worry about this all the time. 
As I had an early gender scan at 15week4days, and have recently read that it can only be seen from 17 weeks. Had my 20 week anomally scan and baby was wriggling that bad that they couldn't tell I have a scan at 26 weeks so hoping we can find out then. I did see three lines at the 15 week scan but was really blurry as baby is so active. Really really hope it is as all our family have gone mad buying! xx


----------



## No1showgirl

edited


----------



## superbecks

One of my friends was told a girl and out popped a boy!


----------



## jenmc226

I was told girl and had a boy. 
But my son had some cosmetic issues with his penis that made gender determination after birth difficult enough that they had to order a chromosome test. So I can't blame our ultrasound technician.


----------



## mah0113

my sister in law was told it was a girl by 3 different doctors but she had a boy.


----------



## Jess TTC3

See I'm not fully convinced mine is a girl.. If you take a peek at my avatar showing a clear potty shot. I do not see 3 lines.. I see 2 outer lines that look like the top of the leg/thigh.. but look to far apart to be part of the vagina. What I see for sure in the middle is one thick middle line that forks off.... This was the only angle that "determined" the gender but could the forked shape be boy bits.. as you don't have to see the penis to determine boy??????????????

What do yo guys think?


----------



## Leinzlove

It's a definite possibility.


----------



## kit603

My sister-in-law was told she was having a girl at her 20 week scan and then she had some spotting and had a scan at 29 weeks and it turned out it was a boy!


----------



## blinkava

I was told girl my whole pregnancy and I had a boy. I think I knew deep down, because I never bought anything girly.


----------



## jenniferttc1

I have a friend on here that was told girl and was carrying a boy! 
I was always afraid of this, but with my son you could clear as day see testicles and penis. Next time I will not find out at all until birth. Thank god I got everything like his car seat, swing and higher price items gender neutral.


----------



## Karenesque9

A friend of mine was told early @ ~ 14 wks the MD was "85% certain" it was a girl - and at the 20 week US found out they were having a boy!


----------



## cherrylee

With my first who is now 12 I was told he was absolutely a girl at the scan i had the day before I had him because I was 12 days over due. When i informed my DR while in labour it was a girl she said "I wouldn't count on a scan 100%". When my son was delivered my DR said you have a healthy baby boy, my Mother and I stopped dead and
Said a what?! With my DD the scan was correct and also with my youngest son it was correct.


----------



## Saki

I just posted on the third tri forum about what happened at our 32 week scan...gender changed after being told at 16,20&24 weeks! Its always a possibility and i do think doctors should be more clear that until the LO is born nothing is 100%! Its been a shock for dh and i to say the least, but i think im happy we found out for sure now (there is no mistaking this little ones gender now! Hehehe) and not in the delivery suit so i have time to reconnect with my baby (and restock a wardrobe!)


----------



## MrsKA

OMG Saki ! I think if they changed the gender on me at my next scan I would have a hard time too ! Even though I really wanted a boy this time I have totally bonded with this baby as my little girl and it would be difficult, almost like having to grieve the loss of what you thought your baby was. So did they tell you you were having a girl and now they are saying boy ? could they give you any reason as to why they thought it was one gender the other three scans ? if you have a potty shot from the first 3 scan id really love to see if it's similar to what I saw aswell.


----------



## BabyDragon

At my 16 week scan, it was an unexpected scan as I had an appointment with the maternal fetal specialist and she wanted to check LO heart real quick, and she asked if we wanted to find out the sex and if we wanted her to guess. She did stress it was only a guess though.... But she guessed boy...

DBF told everyone, and even started looking at names.

It didn't feel right to me though, so I simply said I'm going to wait till the 20 week scan to buy anything or look at names....

What do you know?

I AM having a girl! The ultrasound tech said girl, and a different MFS viewed her bits from three different angle, showed me the three lines and confirm it was a girl!

DBF was a bit disappointed, my mother and sister were too..

But they got over it real quick! lol.


----------



## OmiOmen

I had a friend who was told she was expecting her second daughter. She was surprised when she went into early labour and she was even more surprised when she had a boy.


----------



## misspriss

Hm. I plan to have a private scan done at 16 weeks to determine gender and then I will get my 20 week scan at the doctor's. I hope they agree, or I will be confused and not know! (Although I am planning a 4D scan at 28-30 weeks, and I hear you get a 4D picture of the bits!)


----------



## MummyBaron

Just an update, I had a gender scan at 15,4 then said girl but i was concerned as it was so early and when I went for my 20 week scan they couldn't tell the gender due to baby wriggling around too much. I went for my bonding scan on Saturday and they confirmed it was a girl they could clearly see her bits :) 
Wish i'd had more faith rather than worrying myself over it xx


----------

